# My Beginner Story Part #2



## bowser666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I had my second belt test today and passed.  Next up is yellow belt. Looking forward to the next test ( Shooting for end of next month) Yellow 2nd degree is where SHaolin Staff begins in my style hopefully that will be end of August. ( Chang Chuan) so I am pretty pumped. Just wanted to update everyone on my journey back into MA. From Yellow 2nd degree and on is where it will get harder for me.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2008)

Good for you! Keep at it!


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 27, 2008)

bowser, have you ever messed with a staff?  I have not.  What kind of staff does your school use, a thick one or a thin one?


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 28, 2008)

We use a few different ones actually.  First is Shaolin Staff which is White Wax Wood , fairly thin, then we use Shaolin Short staff. that one is a little thicker.  Lastly we use a Southern Style staff as well.  Once you get into the higher ranks you get trained in 5 Animals style as well. ( Wu Xing Chuan  if memory serves me correct.)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 29, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Well I had my second belt test today and passed...
> quote]
> 
> Congrats *bowser*, keep training hard!


----------

